# my dilemma



## abigail1989 (Nov 22, 2011)

there is a lady in the town i live in who recently had a litter of dachshund puppies. 

i really, really, really want a dachshund. i've been waiting for years for one to show up in a rescue. 

anyways, this lady had her litter, and sold them quite promptly. she came into my bar the other day and was talking about how she had one left she couldn't get rid of. all the buyers have backed out and she even tried to sell it to a pet store (ugh!) who took it, and then returned it to her a couple days later (massive red flag, no?)

anyways, i don't want to perpetuate this woman's breeding by paying for this dog just so she can have another litter next year, but a part of me feels like by purchasing this puppy I'd be cutting out the middle man of this woman selling it to a pet store or even eventually surrending it to the pound.

i don't know how to feel about this. i feel like i'm going against my morals and trying to justify buying an animal that is probably sick from a woman who will just breed another litter of these poor things next year to sell. 

thoughts?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think that it would hurt to go see the puppy. That way you could also see the parents and get some idea of how they are. How old is the puppy? It is probably harder for a pet store to sell an older puppy. Have you asked why the pet store returned the puppy? If you like the puppy you could also offer a lower price since she clearly isn't having any luck anywhere else.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

If I really wanted the puppy, I wouldn't buy it until I had taken it to my vet to be checked out (blood tests, ultrasound, urinalysis, thorough physical exam). I'd be afraid the puppy was unhealthy. I'd also want proof that all the needed testing had been done on the parents before they were bred.

I am probably obsessive about puppy health because I want to minimize the odds that my puppy will die or have a painful or limiting disability or birth defect.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to pay this person anything in good conscience. If you're willing to take the health risks, you could tell her that if she gets desperate you'd take the puppy off her hands (for free), or to let you know if she takes it to the pound and then you could adopt it from them. But I just wouldn't be comfortable giving her money.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The fact that you posted this on the rescue forum speaks volumes.

Buy the dog if you must, but don't kid yourself by calling it a rescue.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

I say, follow your dream.
If your dream is to own a dachshund, get yourself a proper dachshund instead of a pet store reject.
If your dream is to take in an unwanted dog and give it a good home, make the lady an offer. (I'm thinking $0.00)

Regardless of price or anything else, recognize that you won't change her behavior by accepting or rejecting this one pup.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

The dog is already born -- it's going to end up in a shelter... if you're that passionate about it, get the dog - BUT... during the purchase you can give her some tips on why it's important to do testing, etc... prior to breeding.


----------



## abigail1989 (Nov 22, 2011)

I won't be purchasing this dog. Can't bring myself to do it...I don't even know if I'd take her for free, tbh.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

What if you offered to have the mother dog spayed in exchange for the puppy (you'd make the arrangements and make the payment to the vet)


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

RonE said:


> Buy the dog if you must, but don't kid yourself by calling it a rescue.


Well said! I hear too much of that kinda talk here and elsewhere.

OP, I'm glad you decided against purchasing this pup. I wouldn't accept (even for free) a pup from most people out there breeding dogs; you aren't alone.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it's because of the definition of the term...

You can "rescue a dog" to lead a better life. (Verb). In my eyes I "rescued" Brody... although he was not from a rescue.

You can get a dog from a rescue. (Noun)

I don't think either is right/wrong... just perception.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I don't think either is right/wrong... just perception.


I don't want to veer too far off topic but that perception is rather important.

People tell themselves they are "rescuing" that puppy from the pet store. Sure, the dog will have a better life, but at the same time you're lining the pockets of the puppy mills and that puppy will quickly be replaced by an equally cute puppy bred in deplorable conditions, and the cycle continues.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

RonE said:


> People tell themselves they are "rescuing" that puppy from the pet store. Sure, the dog will have a better life, but at the same time you're lining the pockets of the puppy mills and that puppy will quickly be replaced by an equally cute puppy bred in deplorable conditions, and the cycle continues.


Exactly. And it doesn't just apply to puppy mills, either - it's BYB's too. Frankly, if you're "rescuing" a dog by giving it a better life than the life it's currently leading, then maybe it's current life isn't so great. And maybe the person providing for it currently isn't doing a fabulous job. So then supporting them may encourage them to treat future dogs the same way. The one exception, in my mind, is actually obtaining a dog from a shelter or rescue organization, because the people who will financially benefit from your purchase are not the people responsible for creating that life.


----------



## abigail1989 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm glad I slept on this for a few days. 

I'm strictly rescue. I'm strictly rescue. I'm strictly rescue. My morals stand for garbage if I go back on them the minute a cute puppy is presented to me. 

Even if I WAS going to go back on what I believe, and purchase a dacshund, I might as well make it worth it and make sure it is coming from a reputable breeder. From what I've read and heard (my Dad owns two) these dogs are already prone to health and behavioural issues, I am not financially or emotionally prepared for this.

This woman won't put the dog in a shelter. The fact remains that it is a charming puppy and it is almost Christmas. Someone will buy it.


----------

